Ask HN: Why doesn't Google provide an option to open .txt files in Google drive? - rpathangi
======
accordionclown
nobody seems to want to serve files.

dropbox once offered, but has stopped.

github is about the only place that'll do it nowadays.

just avoid the middleman and get your own site.

-bowerbird

------
lwlml
Or Markdown for that matter. Or YAML.

